# Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de



## zesar1 (23 November 2008)

hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem...
habe eine email von einer komischen seite bekommen, das ich 110 € zahlen muss innerhalb von 7 tagen (monatlich 8€) auf der seite hab ich mich nicht angemeldet aber ausversehen in meiner emailadresse bestätigt was soll ich machen??
können die mir was tuhn, wenn die nix über mich wissen?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

Du bist in eine der vielen Internet-Abo-Fallen geraten, wie auch immer.
Aber keine Panik. Oben auf der Seite gibts Hilfe. Einfach die Links anklicken, lesen und verstehen. Danach sollte jedem klar sein, dass es sich um ungefährliches Kasperltheater handelt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## zesar1 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

die meinens ernst^^ 
da steht sogar auf der HP oben der Betrag, der zu zahlen ist..
und ne drohung liegt ebenfalls vor.


----------



## zesar1 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

wenn ich die email ignorieren sollte, würde der betrag doppelt auskommen wurde mir im anderen forum berichtet..


----------



## Wembley (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

Erstens wäre es einmal interessant zu wissen, um welche Seite es sich handelt.


zesar1 schrieb:


> die meinens ernst


Na geh..... 


zesar1 schrieb:


> da steht sogar auf der HP oben der Betrag, der zu zahlen ist


Und was beweist das? 


zesar1 schrieb:


> wenn ich die email ignorieren sollte, würde der betrag doppelt auskommen wurde mir im anderen forum berichtet..


Für einen Vertragsabschluss benötigt es eine *beidseitige* Willenserklärung. Beidseitig heißt: die und du. So wie du den Vorgang geschildert hast, wusstest du nix von einem Vertrag.

Und selbst wenn die 10000 Euros fordern, deswegen wird das nicht rechtmäßiger. 

Aber lies doch die Links oben, wie es dir von wahlhesse empfohlen wurde.

Und nochmal: Wie nennt sich denn die Seite?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*



zesar1 schrieb:


> wenn ich die email ignorieren sollte, würde der betrag doppelt auskommen wurde mir im anderen forum berichtet..



In einigen Foren wird viel Mist erzählt.
Der Anbieter hat einen Vertragsabschluss zweifelsfrei zu beweisen, nicht der angebliche Kunde. Und keiner dieser "Anbieter" hat überhaupt die rechtlichen oder technischen Möglichkeiten dieses gerichtsfest vorzubringen.

Die immer wieder gerne genommene Drohkulisse "Wir haben Ihre EMail und IP-Adresse!" ist kalter Kaffee wie alle anderen Drohungen. Ebenso sind Schreiben von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten mehr als beschriebenes Papier.

Daher nochmal die Bitte an Dich:
Die Links oben auf DIESER Seite zu lesen und verstehen. Wenn minderjährig, die Eltern hinzuholen und ihnen die Links zeigen.

Also, lesen, verstehen und tief durchatmen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## zesar1 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

das is die seite hier..
[noparse]www.tattoo-freunde.de [/noparse]


----------



## wahlhesse (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*

Google mal nach net24 leipzig - Google-Suche

Wirst ein paar Treffer finden über die Firma welche dieses und andere "Angebote" betreibt.

Wie eben schon gesagt, alle relevanten Infos sind hier zu finden:
*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## spacereiner (23 November 2008)

*AW: Geld[edit] tattoo-freunde.de*



zesar1 schrieb:


> das is die seite hier..
> [noparse]www.tattoo-freunde.de [/noparse]


 
Der Preis steht oben direkt unter der riesigen Überschrift

Da achtet keine Sau drauf.Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache:scherzkeks:

Sowas ist natürlich nicht zulässig


----------

